# Painted frame?



## Thumper (Mar 18, 2005)

Just curious, I have a black Tuscany inbound. How many here have a painted Litespeed? Are there any pro's to having a titanium frame painted? I'm sure I'll hear about the con's


----------



## harvey (Feb 27, 2005)

Thumper said:


> Just curious, I have a black Tuscany inbound. How many here have a painted Litespeed? Are there any pro's to having a titanium frame painted? I'm sure I'll hear about the con's


The only pro I can think of is that paint might hide the fact you have a Ti bike from potential bike thieves.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Thumper said:


> Just curious, I have a black Tuscany inbound. How many here have a painted Litespeed? Are there any pro's to having a titanium frame painted? I'm sure I'll hear about the con's


Well I have both and...Oh, you don't want the cons. 

Anyway, a painted LS is beautiful if you can keep the paint in pristine shape.

TF


----------



## Thumper (Mar 18, 2005)

*Tuscany Arrived*

Black pearl paint and all, what a beauty. I wouldn't have sprung for the paint myself, but I got this NOS Tuscany at a real good price, and just spent a pleasant hour cleaning and waxing. This bike has never seen the pavement, so it was more waxing then cleaning. I'll keep it clean and waxed, but I'm going to use it, so any honest road wear is a badge of honor IMO.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Thumper said:


> Black pearl paint and all, what a beauty. I wouldn't have sprung for the paint myself, but I got this NOS Tuscany at a real good price, and just spent a pleasant hour cleaning and waxing. This bike has never seen the pavement, so it was more waxing then cleaning. I'll keep it clean and waxed, but I'm going to use it, so any honest road wear is a badge of honor IMO.


Picture! - TF


----------



## Thumper (Mar 18, 2005)

*Picture as requested*

I wish I could have taken a natural light outdoor photo, but we're in the middle of a major cold front.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

EasyRider47 said:


> Hi there:
> 
> Here's another painted Litespeed....I know, I ride it around Halloween every year!
> 
> Easyrider47


Does that make it an Ultimate, a Vortex and a Ghisallo in your stable? Any more? - TF


----------



## PaintIt (Aug 18, 2004)

2001 Palmares with Transparent Candy Red over brushed TI.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

EasyRider47 said:


> TurboTurtle (TF):
> 
> Further to your query...you are close...As far as Litespeeds, I have the Vortex, Ghisallo, the painted Ultimate and an unpainted Ultimate built up. Two Classic frames (2002/2003) unbuilt.
> 
> ...


You've got me on built LSs, but not frames. We're tied with 6 each.
Built: '02 Appalacian, '99 Tuscany (actually my wife's)
Almost built: '00 Blue Ridge
Frames: '97, '00, '01 Classics

TF


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

EasyRider47 said:


> HI there:
> 
> Sorry...I might have passed you - I forgot that I have two Litespeed Saber frames - one is a 2002/2003 650c and the other is a 2005-700c. I am going to build them up over the next year - I have the wheels and I am setting them up a TT bikes with aero-bars, etc. They are still in the boxes.
> 
> ...


Well then we won't count TT bikes.  TF


----------

